# seafom



## pinball (Aug 22, 2017)

was reading an article here on the forum and they said they added seafoam to there gas tank. never heard of it. so what is it and where can you buy it . thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

SeaFoam is a fuel treatment that dissolves gum and old fuel deposits. WalMart carries the product, as do most auto parts stores.


----------



## pinball (Aug 22, 2017)

ill will check Walmart for it. thanks norm


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Question,RC Wells.
I've used Seafoam,and it did well,...but have you heard of any bad results with it,...like too much ,or over use?
I'm curious as to what would happen if a guy dumps a whole can into ,say a 1 and 1/2 gallon fuel tank , on his lawn tractor, thinking "if a little is good,...then a LOT is better".
I can't even guess as to what would be too much !


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

Actually I pretty much did that. It didn't hurt anything that I can tell but neither did it seem to do better than the recommended mixture.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

I was going to ask this exact question yesterday after reading the topic where this stuff was mentioned. I am a vehicle tech and have never heard of this stuff. I guess I really do live under a rock.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Seafoam works as intended for cleaning out a gummy carb as you drive, used it in several mowers over the years.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It can be purchased ALMOST anywhere now adays.. Walmart. Northern Tool.. ALL parts houses.. it works GREAT for gas & diesels..
The outboard "marine guys" use it in their shops to de-carbon, outboard 2 stroke motors.. There is a utube video w/ a guy using it & a camera to decarbon his lawn mower engine.. he puts the cam down the spark plug hole to show how it works.. & IT DOES WORK..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I use it in most of my older / vintage gear. Works great as far as I can tell. It's sold pretty much anywhere I go, even at the gas pumps and hardware section of my local grocery store. As for over use, at $12 - $14 a can, I read and follow the instructions pretty closely. Don't want to be using way too much at that price!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yea, you GOTTA watch the price.. when it 1st came out SEVERAL YEARS ago.. it was 2.00 a can.. then it started to creep up.. THEN when it went to 2.65 at Northern, I called WM & theirs was 2.45.. WM was a block down the street so I went there.. lol 
I don't EVER recall seeing it at 12.00?? $4.00 MAYBE..
At 4.00 a shot, I'll dump a pint in my 20 gal tank at the gas station before I fill up.. once every month..


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Most small engin repair shops in my area use seafoam to soak carburetor for cleaning and overhaul. I use it as a gas stabiliser and put more for cleaning. I also read that it can be used as fuel deicer in winter. It also says you can use it in crankcase on 4 cycle engine but can't remember for what purpose.
I have an older 20horse Mercury outboard that would always gum up over the winter no mater what fuel stabiliser I used. But the seafoam always kept it in check. I'm a strong believer in the product. A buddy of mine claim that it eats metal. He put it in his inboard/ outboard and said it eat the bottom of the carb. I think it already had pin holes and was plugged with gunk. I've been using the product for the past 5 or6 years with only positive results.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How much are you paying for it Dozer? I've only found the 473 ml can (16 oz) and it's pretty much $12.99 CND which could be pretty close to $4.00 US these days!!


----------



## pinball (Aug 22, 2017)

pinball said:


> ill will check Walmart for it. thanks norm


I found some at my wamarts but it was a spray can. was expecting liquid form. am I wrong.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

pogobill said:


> How much are you paying for it Dozer? I've only found the 473 ml can (16 oz) and it's pretty much $12.99 CND which could be pretty close to $4.00 US these days!!


12.99 at Canadian tire. It's a little costly but saves on agrivation.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

pinball said:


> I found some at my wamarts but it was a spray can. was expecting liquid form. am I wrong.












Her is a picture of the can. It's a clear liquid.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The liquid pour bottles go IN the fuel tank.. The spray cans are for spraying into carbs or engine cylinders w/ the plugs removed..
& yes, it is a clear liquid..


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

John, it is just like when you put antigel in a diesel tank, the can says so much per gallon, but adding more does nothing else to the results....the same with the seafoam, so much per gallon is to be added, but adding more will not improve the mix


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

willys55 said:


> John, it is just like when you put antigel in a diesel tank, the can says so much per gallon, but adding more does nothing else to the results....the same with the seafoam, so much per gallon is to be added, but adding more will not improve the mix


I recall in AFG one of our lads put a whole bottle of Diesel conditioner into the fuel tank of an M-Gator. ( at the time we didn't know he had done this) Created all sorts of fuel peculation problems. After the machine was warmed up, it would fall on its face and stall until it cooled down.

Since the original tech had left theatre, I had to figure out what the heck had happened to this machine to cause the running issues. It was not until I ran a remote fuel source that I figured out what he had done. The machine had originally come in for a hard start long crank issue. Which after much screwing about he finally determined it was a fuel quality issue.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

just for reference, the diesel tanks I referred to were 100 gallon....my point was if it said 2 ounces and you put 4 ounces, it would not make the solution work any more than designed, with additives, more is not better.


----------



## pYLON1357 (Dec 2, 2016)

willys55 said:


> just for reference, the diesel tanks I referred to were 100 gallon....my point was if it said 2 ounces and you put 4 ounces, it would not make the solution work any more than designed, with additives, more is not better.


I understand that. I just could not believe that a licences mechanic thought that using a full bottle (designed for 1000 gallons) was acceptable to put into a 5 gallon fuel tank. 

As you stated, A little too much will not harm anything but will not help either.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Normally 1/3 can in 20 US gallons.
It's used in the crankcase of 4 cycle engines to cut sludge,...again 1/3 can per 5 qt. of oil.
It's MUCH safer than the "5 minute flush" they used to use !
Put it in on each oil change,and you'll see how much it cleans!
I use 1 oz,in my Goldwing,when I winterized it,in Michigan,but ,down here,I ride more so I use 1 oz,each tankful.
I also use it on the small engines ,...especially ones that have sat,for a while.


----------



## marcusmerritt (Apr 10, 2015)

Couple years ago my son in law called and said the Sebring he was driving was 'clicking'. This car sits for weeks at a time so I assumed it was a stuck lifter from sludge buildup. I happened to have a can of Seafoam and put the entire can in his crankcase with the car running. Within half a mile the clicking had stopped and has never come back.

Couple years ago I bought a 3 cylinder, gas, Ford 2000 tractor that had been rode hard and put up wet many times judging by its condition. Before buying the tractor I checked the color of the oil on the dip stick and it looked used but still reasonably clear. I put the can of Seafoam in the crankcase and changed the oil in a week or so after running it and the oil came out black. Looked like a diesel engine oil change it was so black. So, the Seafoam clearly cleaned out the crankcase and valves. Since then the oil has continued to look normal. I put the prescribed amount in the gas tank and as it worked its way thru the fuel system the tractor ran better. I'm usually not one to sing the praises of additives but Seafoam has given me exceptional results. I don't buy any other additives.

Had similar results putting the prescribed doses in my Snapper riding mower and my push mower. I run a can periodically thru all my vehicles when I gas up, maybe every 3 months or so. 

General cost per can typically is no more than $7 - $9, a very reasonable cost for the results it gives.


----------



## Arkie (Aug 6, 2014)

I did not read all of this thread but if you will search around on-line you can find a homebrew recipe for Seafoam. (and save big bucks)

I use it mainly as a fuel stabilizer for small engines, but I cannot really recommend it as a cure all like some people want to believe.
I have Seafoam in the same category as JB weld, over rated and overpriced.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I have never observed any positive results from seafoam. If you are going to let a gas engine sit idle for a long period of time, run it till its out of fuel. It will be ready to go for you next time you want it to run. I do this with my Troy Bilt tiller and my Coleman portable generator and both start right up when needed.


----------



## Arkie (Aug 6, 2014)

HarveyW said:


> I have never observed any positive results from seafoam. If you are going to let a gas engine sit idle for a long period of time, run it till its out of fuel. It will be ready to go for you next time you want it to run. I do this with my Troy Bilt tiller and my Coleman portable generator and both start right up when needed.


Same here and for long term storage on my gasoline gen's and small engines being stored for several months or years without operating I run all the fuel out of the carb and drain the gas tanks and add Auto transmission oil to the gas tank and let it go to the carb. Always ready to go after draining the auto transmission oil and just let the remaining residue mix with gas and ready to go.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

My Coleman portable generator (4KW continuous/5KW surge) had set idle for 2+ years with the tank empty......I let it run out of gas for storage. It started up immediately yesterday and runs fine. Loaned it to a buddy that got flooded. 

My message to all of you: Don't put this crap in your fuel system.......it's overpriced and does virtually nothing.....do the job right.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 16, 2017)

pinball said:


> was reading an article here on the forum and they said they added seafoam to there gas tank. never heard of it. so what is it and where can you buy it . thanks


Worked well in my IH 3444, as a matter of fact to well. I had to clean the fuel bowl and fuel pump screens after using it due to debris.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

On my diesels I use a cetane booster and a lubricant with each tank. This keeps everything good and clean and running well. 

As far as cetane boosters go, there's no known detriment to adding too much, however once you exceed 1:200 dose level there's no further benefit. 

I dose at 1:250 fuel to 2-EHN which ensures I have at least a cetane number of 52.


----------



## Hancock (Jan 7, 2018)

I was introduced to Seafoam in the late '70s on two cycle marine service. It worked great for cutting the varnish out of the fuel system on the run. We still use it today in all our home use engines to combat fuel problems. Also have used Marvel Oil with similar good results.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hancock said:


> I was introduced to Seafoam in the late '70s on two cycle marine service. It worked great for cutting the varnish out of the fuel system on the run. We still use it today in all our home use engines to combat fuel problems. Also have used Marvel Oil with similar good results.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


I've used Seafoam/Marvel mystery oil combination in all my stored gas for years with good results!


----------



## dj54 (May 14, 2009)

I've been using Seafoam, MMO, and Stabil in my gas here. I'll add the suggested amount of Seafoam, and Stabil in my gas cans before filling. I was having problems with my one older Wheel Horse, that would take forever to start. Posed the problem on another tractor forum, and was told it was a check valve in the carb. not sealing, letting gas go back to the rear tank. Was advised to give it the Seafoam treatment, and it did the trick. I've been using it ever since. Around here Menards is the least expensive place to buy it @ $6.99 for 16 oz. Parts stores around town want $7.99. Rural King has now come out with a "compare to Seafoam" product, @ $4.99 per 16 oz. can. It's in the Harvest King product line. I bought 2 cans last week, and put on the shelf.

The Marvel Mystery Oil I use in my older single cylinder engines, to prevent exhaust valve sticking, using unleaded gas. Good stuff.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I drain my tanks and run the engine till it quits for long term storage. I simply have no problems with my engines when doing so. I do this on a Troy Bilt tiller, and an ancient Coleman generator. Both start right up and run well when I need them, year after year. No problems.


----------



## saele (Dec 18, 2016)

pinball said:


> was reading an article here on the forum and they said they added seafoam to there gas tank. never heard of it. so what is it and where can you buy it . thanks


Anywhere from 6.99 to 7.99 per can here in ND. Any auto store, hardware store, menards, Walmart. Good stuff.


----------

